# Goodbye Candy.



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't post here anymore but there are a lot of people here who knew Candy when I was here and I feel it's only right to put this here.

Yesterday afternoon I had to have Candy put to sleep. The dog who kept going finally became too tired to carry on. Time may have aged her but she kept her feisty spirit.

It was a normal day. Lovely and sunny and Thomas was due to have Portage therapy at 1pm. I let Candy outside as always. She stayed inside during the night but in the day she preferred to be outside with the other two and in this weather she loved to sunbathe in the corner of the garden.

I heard what sounded like a puppy yelping around half an hour later. I thought nothing of it. There are lots of dogs on our street and there are workmen around which are currently driving them mad. Not long later our mastiff started barking so I poked my head out the back door and told her to shut up and not be so bloody daft.

She started up again a few minutes later so I went outside. Luna was staring at something just at the bottom of the path and as I turned to look Candy was laying on her gravel twitching and yelping quietly. I picked her up straight away and put her on her bed in the kitchen. I checked her over for any cuts. Nothing. I tried to stand her up, she kept falling over. I offered her food and water. She wanted nothing.

I rang Sean to let him know she was unwell and I was going to take her to the vet. He tried to get out of work but he was unable to. I then had Portage turn up at the door whilst I was trying to ring her so I had to send her away. I rang the vet and made an emergency appointment then I rang my aunt who came up to take us there and look after Thomas.

God bless Thomas. He didn't know what was happening and brought his ball for Candy to play with.

I wrapped her in a fleece blanket and laid her on my lap in the car. She seemed ok at first then she started going rigid and yelping. I didn't know it at the time but she was fitting. I thought she was just distressed at being in the car.

I had to wait for a few minutes in the waiting room and it was awful. There were two couples there with their healthy dogs and I wanted to scream. I could hear them whispering but I just ignored them and stroked Candy's nose because it calmed her. I looked into her eyes and I could see how tired she was and I told her it was okay to go now she didn't have to hang on for Sean to see her.

The vet called us in and the moment I laid Candy on the table she stiffened and started yelping again. The vet said she was fitting and she took her straight into another room so they could give her diamorphine. She came back to tell me they were putting a catheter in and she was so sorry but there was nothing they could do. At Candy's age the most likely cause for fitting was a bleed on the brain. She explained the process of putting her to sleep and then they brought her back through so I could be with her as she passed.

I stroked her nose, gave her a kiss and told her she was a good dog. She'd had a lovely long life, she was loved and it was time for her to rest.

She passed away peacefully at 2:15pm on April 17th 2014. She gave Sean 17 years of joy, 5.5 years for me and 2.5 years for Thomas.

I stayed with her for some time afterwards. I made sure she was wrapped in the blanket we brought and the vet said they could cremate her in it if that's what I wanted and I did. I know she was dead and it didn't really matter but she was family and it was the last thing I could do for her.

Leaving that room was difficult. It was difficult to leave her and it was difficult knowing that there were people outside who would know just by looking at me what had happened. I was a crying mess but I somehow managed to get past them and pay for Candy's cremation. In the end my dog's life was worth £72.47.

I didn't want to do it alone. She was more Sean's dog than mine and I know she'd have preferred him there but I think I brought her peace and comfort in the last hour or so she had on this earth and I know she's gone somewhere better.

Then I came home and life just carried on. I couldn't wallow in grief because Thomas needed me. He thankfully doesn't know what's happened.

It's the small things that have got me today. I swear I heard Candy barking. Whilst washing some dishes I looked out the kitchen window and Candy wasn't laid in her usual sunbathing spot. Instead of feeding 3 dogs I fed 2. Only fetching 2 leads and collars instead of 3. Our German Shepherd has shadowed me or laid in the spot where Candy was fitting. The tesco delivery man remarked that the dog was on alert when he arrived and Luna started barking. All I could think was yes, but there should be another dog there barking with Luna.

Sean has ordered a memorial plaque and I'm going to get a picture of her put onto canvas so we can keep her with us always. We opted to have her ashes scattered where our cat Nemo's ashes were scattered. They're together now, I think that's the best thing for her.

Our sweet girl. You were a good dog.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Candy sweet girl x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Candy and what a difficult day you had. It's never easy to say goodbye and those are the days all of us pet lovers dread. I don't think it ever gets any easier. My first pet was a Cairn terrier - also called Candy - and losing her was my first real experience of bereavement. Many years later though I still treasure memories of the times we had together. Look after yourself and your family, and your other canine babies, this weekend. Take care.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about loss of Candy  take care ...


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a newbie here so I don't know you :001_wub: but never the less my heart goes out to you :001_wub: looking at your photo's Candy had such a lovely gentle face :001_wub: it shows in your post just how much that you loved her.
Night Night Candy sweet dreams baby x x x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Candy


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Sarah  
Reading this has me close to tears. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Really sorry. RIP Candy xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh i'm so sorry 

Good to see you back, but i'm sorry it is under such sad circumstances - run free lovely Candy x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for you both, the loss of any pet leaves a big hole in your heart. She was a beautiful girl and lucky to have been loved so much. Now running free at Rainbow Bridge. Bless you Candy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw Sequeena I'm so sorry to hear this sad news, I remember Candy well


Sleep peacefully beautiful girl xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss..

RIP Beautifull Girl.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Sky seems to be coming back to her normal self. She's now wagging her tail at meal times and is back to shadowing our son Thomas (best buds).

We will forever miss Candy but it gives us comfort to know she's not in pain anymore.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. That is some age for a dog, 17 years. RIP Candy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Candy
R.I.P Candy and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

